# vogesen



## bergling (6. August 2004)

Hallo!

Kennt sich jemand in den vogesen aus und kann mir ein paar tipps für nette, so gerade noch fahrbare trails geben? 
Vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand aus der gegend lust auf einen kleinen Ausflug...

gruss philipp


----------



## grobis (6. August 2004)

waren die northern lights letzten jahr nicht ein wochenende in den vogesen?

schaust du hier !!! 

wenn du in der forumssuche mal vogesen eingibst, bekommst du noch mehr tips...
...nur nicht so faul sein, beim suchen   


gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (7. August 2004)

bergling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand aus der gegend lust auf einen kleinen Ausflug...
> ...




Hi bergling,

wie grobis schon richtig erwähnt die Tour letztes Jahr war supi supi,

gerne würde ich mal wieder eine Tour in den Vogesen biken  und mit sicherheit wolln da auch noch andere aus dem Forum mit wenn man die tour ein wenig plant    also ich wäre dabei aber wie immer nur am Sonntag


----------



## bergling (8. August 2004)

Hi nobs, lange nicht gesehen...

Den ersten Teil eurer Vogesentour bin ich nach heissen Tips von Nils letzte Woche schonmal runter (Hohneck bis zum 2. Teich, glaub hiess Fischboule oder so  ) war echt super    und superhefig

Hätte auch Lust auf noch nen kleinen Ausflug, gerne auch sonntags... 

Vieleicht sogar am 15. 8. (nächste Woche)?


----------



## Triple F (8. August 2004)

Ich wäre im September für ein WE zu haben ...


----------



## fez (9. August 2004)

im September würde mich auch reizen


----------



## nobs (10. August 2004)

bergling schrieb:
			
		

> Hi nobs, lange nicht gesehen...
> 
> 
> Hätte auch Lust auf noch nen kleinen Ausflug, gerne auch sonntags...
> ...



Hi bergling, 
15.8. ist vielleicht en wenig kurzfristig muß das erst mit der Familie durchsprechen, wegen ganzen Tag wech und so   

aber die Idee von Fez und 3F find ich gut im Sebtember ne ausgedhnte Tagestour in den Vogesen eventuell stellt sich ja auch noch Stephane W als Guide zur Verfügung.
Man könnte dann mit 2 oder drei Autos rüberfahren allerdings Frühstart damit man auch was mitbekommt von der schönen Gegend   
also erstes WE in September wäre Sonntag der 5.9.04 wenn alle den Finger heben könnten wir es fest machen


----------



## Triple F (11. August 2004)

*Fingerheb*

Bin auch mal dafür, dass wir die Biergartenzeit noch mit einer Hopfenkaltschale ausklingen lassen ...


----------



## bergling (11. August 2004)

5. 9.  

muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich kein auto habe...

war letztens mit Bus und BAhn drüben, iss aber nicht ganz stressfrei, musste den Busfahrer bequatschen, von Breisach nach Colmar das Fahrrad mit ausgebauten laufrädern in den kofferstauraum zu packen. Ging aber und dauert nur 1 h bzw. 1, 5 h. bis munster.


----------



## bergling (11. August 2004)

Ach ja, 

@nobs, 

diesen sonntag wirds bei mir wohl auch nix, hab mir grad was anderes vorgenommen


----------



## nobs (11. August 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *Fingerheb*
> 
> Bin auch mal dafür, dass wir die Biergartenzeit noch mit einer Hopfenkaltschale ausklingen lassen ...




ja da bin ich allerdingens auch dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (11. August 2004)

bergling schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja,
> 
> @nobs,
> 
> diesen sonntag wirds bei mir wohl auch nix, hab mir grad was anderes vorgenommen



Tja also 1Auto für max. noch 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten wäre meinerseits vorhanden


----------



## bergling (11. August 2004)

Irgendwie klappt das bei mir noch nicht so mit dem zitieren, naja, werd ich irgenwann auch noch hintersteigen...

@ nobs, das mit dem Auto is super, aber du meinst bestimmt auto am 5. 9. - oder hast du dich doch irgendwie auf den 15. 8. vorbereitet - dann könnte ich natürlich keinen rückzieher machen

am 5. 9. würd ich natürlich auch gern mitfahren, aber wir können das ja noch sehen, je nachdem, wer so mitkommt - NIls z. B. lässt sich gerade am Atlantik die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen und ahnt noch nichts von unseren plänen!

Vielleicht muss ja auch Stephane W von irgendwo mitgenommen werden...

Gruss philipp


----------



## nobs (13. August 2004)

> Irgendwie klappt das bei mir noch nicht so mit dem zitieren, naja, werd ich irgenwann auch noch hintersteigen...


> schau mal unten rechts <





> @ nobs, das mit dem Auto is super, aber du meinst bestimmt auto am 5. 9


richtig





> am 5. 9. würd ich natürlich auch gern mitfahren


wäre ok. 
aber mit der Startzeit müssen wir noch eine Einigung mit den Leuten finden, da die an und abfahrt ja schon ca.4 Std in anspruch nimmt, dan noch eine Tour von 4-5 Std müsste man etwa 9:00 Uhr    starten.
Bin mal auf eure Zeitvorschläge gespannt


----------



## nils (16. August 2004)

bergling schrieb:
			
		

> NIls z. B. lässt sich gerade am Atlantik die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen und ahnt noch nichts von unseren plänen!
> 
> Gruss philipp



Servus,

melde mich vom Atlantik wieder zurück! 2 Wochen lang ausschlafen, in den Wellen schwimmen, lesen, Sandstrand, Mittagsschläfchen, Kaffee trinken, Schoko-Croissants essen, noch ein paar Sommersprossen sammeln... scheee wars.

Auf die Vogesen hab ich auch wieder mächtig Bock. Der 5.9. würde bei mir auch gehen, vielleicht auch mit Zelt von Sa auf So, aber definitiv zusagen kann ich noch nicht. Bei der 1-Tages Variante müsste man dann halt schon zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr in Freiburg losfahren...
Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Ideen zusammen. Touren werden wir mit den Erkentnissen vom letzten Jahr und einer guten Karte schon hinbekommen, viel falsch machen kann man in den Vogesen glaub ich nicht.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Triple F (24. August 2004)

So, bin draußen. Die Dämpfer-Geschichte macht da wohl nen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Für ein Bier wäre ich trotzdem zu haben... 



3F


----------



## Flugrost (25. August 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Für ein Bier wäre ich trotzdem zu haben...
> 
> 
> 
> 3F



OK, Großmeister sach an: wann und wo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (25. August 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Großmeister sach an: wann und wo!


Dann sag ich mal:

Donnerstag, 20.°°, Warsteiner-Galerie (hinter der UB/Parkhaus)


----------



## Triple F (26. August 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sag ich mal:
> 
> Donnerstag, 20.°°, Warsteiner-Galerie (hinter der UB/Parkhaus)



Ich sag mal präventiv ab...


----------



## nobs (26. August 2004)

Tja schade 3 F wäre sicher schön geworden mal wieder ein gemeinsamer Ausritt   

soooooooooooooo Leute wer ist jetzt noch mit dabei ??
nobs    Fezi, Nils, Bergling wie siehts bei euch aus lasst uns noch mal über den Start und den Verlauf der Tour sprechen   

Wie siehts mit den Rest der Schrwarzwälder aus  niemand Lust und Laune die Vogesen zu Quälen


----------



## fez (26. August 2004)

aber 5.9 geht bei mir nicht. Überhaupt weiss ich nicht ob ich so schnell ein Wochenende abzweigen kann, und für einen Tag lohnt sich die lange Fahrt ab Karlsruhe nicht... :-(


----------



## Flugrost (27. August 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal präventiv ab...



Das näxtemal bitte präventiv zusagen und dann treffen wir uns inner Mitte,gell? Mitte is doch klar - K`he, ne?


----------



## Don Stefano (27. August 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> dann treffen wir uns inner Mitte,gell? Mitte is doch klar - K`he, ne?


Da wäre ich dann sicher auch dabei!  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## StephaneW (27. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nach einem Stressigen Sommer melde ich mich wieder. War wieder ziemlich viel unterwegs, dann ist meine Freundin nach einem Jahr Studium im Norden zurück, usw...

Am Samstag den 4. September werde ich sicher auf die Eurobike gehen, mit einem Freund aus St Louis (neben Weil am Rhein)
Am Sonntag morgen könnte ich schon Mulhouse oder Colmar mit dem Zug erreichen.
Habt ihr schon was vor ? Könnte mich einer von euch an einem Bahnhof abholen ?

Es würde auch die Möglichkeit geben mit einem Bus hochzufahren, das machen zur Zeit öfters ein Paar Kumpels, ist praktisch und nicht zu teuer.

Es steht aber noch nichts fest, mal sehen...


----------



## StephaneW (27. August 2004)

Fahrplan gibt es hier:

http://www.parc-ballons-vosges.fr/pdf/navette.pdf


----------



## bergling (28. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander!

Bin nach wie vor brennend an den Vogesen interessiert, allerdings zeitmÃ¤Ãig ein bisschen in BedrÃ¤ngnis geraten, da ich Mitte September sowohl meine Examensarbeit als auch eine Hausarbeit abgeben muss... Naja, ein freier Sonntag mÃ¼sste trotzdem drin sein?!  

Zur Streckenwahl: Ich war vor ein paar Wochen drÃ¼ben, muss sagen, dass ich es nicht so leicht fand, fahrtechnisch lohnenswerte Trails zu finden: Mancher Weg, der auf der Karte interessant aussah, war dann doch breiter und hindernisÃ¤rmer (  ) als ich gedacht hatte, wÃ¤hrend ich auch oft auf Trails geraten bin, die immer verblockter und wirklich nicht mehr fahrbar wurden, da half dann Ã¼ber weite Strecken nur noch tragen.  


Deshalb wÃ¼rd ich mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkommt, der sich ein bisschen auskennt: SchÃ¶n, dass Du Dich auch eingeschaltet hast, Stephane, die letzte Tour, die auf Deinem Mist gewachsen ist, scheint ja nicht Ã¼bel gewesen zu sein, die Abfahft vom Hohneck jedenfalls ist erste Sahne    

Auto hab ich leider keins, kann Dich also leider nicht abholen, aber irgendwie finden wir schon eine LÃ¶sung â ich bin damals von Colmar mit dem Bus nach Munster gefahren, kÃ¶nnten wir auch so oder so Ã¤hnlich machen, falls sich nicht genug Mitfahrgelegenheiten ergeben

GruÃ, Philipp


----------



## nobs (29. August 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> im September würde mich auch reizen


  

hm schade hatte ja früh genug den 5.9. oder genauer den ersten Sonntag im September als Termin genannt und niemand hatte ihn angefochten oder in Frage gestellt.
Ich weiß nicht ob es sinn macht den Termin nochmals neu zu verhandeln, da es jetzt ja schon in der letzten Woche vor dem eigentlichen Start ist. Andererseits blieb aber auch die große Welle der Begeisterung noch aus denn bis jetzt hat nur Bergling definitiv zugesagt.
Wenn sich aber jetzt noch etwas verändern soll (terminlich) dann muß es schnell gehen weil ich in der Familie den Termin auf 5.9. ganztags abwesend schon bestätigt bekommen habe, den müßte ich dann noch umbuchen.

ansonsten fahre ich halt auch mit Bergling allein in die Vogesen falls sich keine weitere  Beteiligung melden sollte.



> @StephaneW
> Habt ihr schon was vor ? Könnte mich einer von euch an einem Bahnhof abholen ?



klar wenn du die Zeit nennst wann dein Zug ankommt könnte ich mit Bergling in Clomar am Bahnhof dich und dein Bike aufladen.

damit sind dann allerdings die Mitfahrgelegenheiten bei mir Verbraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (31. August 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

habe was neues: 

ich habe ein paar Freunde am Sonntag ab Thann fahren. Die Wege dort sind auch geil. Ab Freiburg wären es 80km zu fahren, wäre es für euch noch ok ?
Es gibt die Möglichkeit ab Mulhouse den Zug zu nehmen, 1std Fahrzeit, es gibt Wochenende Tickets die nicht zu teuer sind.

Was habt ihr für Räder ? Soll ich mein Patriot nehmen oder komme ich da icht nach ? Die andere sind schon ziemlich fit.


----------



## bergling (31. August 2004)

@ stephane w

Jetzt habe ich gerade mit nobs telephonisch ausgemacht, das ganze Projekt um 3 Wochen zu verschieben, da sich so wenig Leute gemeldet haben und ich außerdem meine doofen Unisachen in 2 Wochen erledigt haben muss  - natürlich ohne vorher deine Nachricht gelesen zu haben  

Schade, aber vielleicht wirds ja dann etwas...

Muss unbedingt demnächst wieder in die Vogesen, ich liebe diese verblockten Trails!!!! 

Naja, ich meld mich wieder, sobald auf meinem Schreibtisch wieder Land in Sicht ist.

Nix für ungut, 

Philipp


----------



## StephaneW (31. August 2004)

Wie ihr wollt, für mich ist es kein Thema, ich werde eh fahren


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

ich werde versuchen es am 25./26. auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht wann die CTF in Wissenbourg ist - da würde ich nämlich auch gerne mitfahren.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (1. September 2004)

wenn`s übers WE geht wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Nur für nen Tag lohnt die Anreise nicht.


-


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

ich würde - wenns klappt, bitte nicht festnageln! - wieder Samstag Abend / Nacht anreisen, wir können dann ja gemeinsam hinfahren, Du musst dann halt im Zelt oder Biwaksack schlafen. 
Meister Wooly hat in der Gegend wohl seinen Geburtstermin oder ?


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde versuchen es am 25./26. auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht wann die CTF in Wissenbourg ist - da würde ich nämlich auch gerne mitfahren.


Ich hätte am 25./26 ein komplettes freies WE zur Verfügung und würde bereits am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen anreisen können.
Leider ist die CTF in Weissenburg genau an dem Wochenende (26.09.04). Da geht nur eins von Beiden.  
Wobei ich in dem Fall zwei Tage Vogesen dem halben Tag Sandeln vorziehen würde.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

Da hast du eigentlich recht - also ich werde mal versuchen was sich machen lässt. Evtl. komme ich mit Familiy und gehe Samstag Nachmittag auf den Zeltplatz in Dingensda am See wo wir schon einmal waren.


----------



## nils (3. September 2004)

25/26.09. geht bei mir auch. Ich würde dann auch die 2-Tages-Version mit Zelt bevorzugen, wobei es am letzten Septemberwochenende evtl. nachts schon lecker frisch werden kann.
Hab mittlerweile auch eine zweite Vogesen-Karte, sodaß Kartenmaterial südl. des Col de la Schlucht vorhanden wäre. Da sind auch noch mächtig viele interessant aussehende Trails dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (3. September 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mittlerweile auch eine zweite Vogesen-Karte, sodaß Kartenmaterial südl. des Col de la Schlucht vorhanden wäre. Da sind auch noch mächtig viele interessant aussehende Trails dabei.



na schön das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an, bis dahin hab ich sicher auch einen neuen ämpfer denn der alte tut nicht mehr    man is das nen geschaukel.


----------



## Triple F (5. September 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> na schön das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an, bis dahin hab ich sicher auch einen neuen ämpfer denn der alte tut nicht mehr    man is das nen geschaukel.



So sieht´s mal aus


----------



## nils (5. September 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht´s mal aus



Schei$$ Fully-Kram...


----------



## nils (6. September 2004)

...und nun etwas Material:

Gestern hab ich eine kleine spontane Undercover-Aktion in die Vogesen gestartet, da mir ein Weg auf der Karte auffiel, den ich irgendwie mal runterfahren wollte.
Gesagt getan, um 12 Uhr ins Auto gesprungen, gegen 14 Uhr den Berg erklommen und um 17 Uhr wieder im Auto.
Die Abfahrt hat den Stress gelohnt, technisch nicht wirklich wild, aber schöne enge Haarnadeln in sehr hübschem einsamen und manchmal sehr steilen Wald. Einfach hübsch. Vielleicht lässt sich das Teil ja in eine Runde einbauen.


----------



## Triple F (7. September 2004)

Ich werde an o.g. WE wohl bei "Ride to the Lake" sein.

Wer kommt mit??


----------



## hamibiker1 (7. September 2004)

Hey Nils,
Geht das vom Col de Herrenberg rechts runter (in Richtung Norden gesehen) ? Kann Deinen Kartenausschnitt nicht sicher positionieren. Lässt sich der Trail von einem Durchschnittsbiker fahren ?

Gruss Fc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (7. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> i
> Meister Wooly hat in der Gegend wohl seinen Geburtstermin oder ?



ist so um den 21. also entweder er ist schon da und ich komme nicht mit oder er ist noch nicht da dann komme ich erst recht nicht mit ...


----------



## Flugrost (10. September 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde an o.g. WE wohl bei "Ride to the Lake" sein.
> 
> Wer kommt mit??


Niemand. (weil billige Ausrede)
Das geht doch nich, Mann. Wenn Du nicht kommen willst, werden wir unsere breitschultrigen, russischen Freunde bitten, Dich zu bitten.

PS:
Für meinen Teil melde ich mich hiermit offiziell bei der Vogesentour an.


----------



## Triple F (10. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand. (weil billige Ausrede)
> Das geht doch nich, Mann. Wenn Du nicht kommen willst, werden wir unsere breitschultrigen, russischen Freunde bitten, Dich zu bitten.
> 
> PS:
> Für meinen Teil melde ich mich hiermit offiziell bei der Vogesentour an.



Dann werden der Ivan und der Igor flennend zu Dir heim gekrochen kommen   Außerdem gibbet da noch so ein "technisches" Problem, welches momentan mit einer RockShox-Notlösung behoben ist   

Außerdem wohnt mein Mitbewohner temporär in KN, den muss ich noch besuchen...


----------



## nobs (10. September 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werden der Ivan und der Igor flennend zu Dir heim gekrochen kommen   Außerdem gibbet da noch so ein "technisches" Problem, welches momentan mit einer RockShox-Notlösung behoben ist
> 
> Außerdem wohnt mein Mitbewohner temporär in KN, den muss ich noch besuchen...





> Stahlfeder-Dämpfer 190mm (z.B. Rock Shox Pro Deluxe)


>http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=3697720447&rd=1< 158,-
>http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7101354296&rd=1< 99,-
letzteren habe ich mir auch bestellt für 99 Euronen


----------



## Triple F (11. September 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> >http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=3697720447&rd=1< 158,-
> >http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7101354296&rd=1< 99,-
> letzteren habe ich mir auch bestellt für 99 Euronen



Habe ich auch schon im Blick gehabt...
Momentan habe ich ja nen Rock Shox Deluxe, aber der wippt eben. Am alten konnte man das ja fast eliminieren...


----------



## nobs (11. September 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch schon im Blick gehabt...
> Momentan habe ich ja nen Rock Shox Deluxe, aber der wippt eben. Am alten konnte man das ja fast eliminieren...



jo meiner ist heute angekommen, aber wie das Schicksal so spielt ist das Gewinde  0,5mm stärker wie der Rock Shox Super Deluxe somit passt meine Trunienaufnahme jetzt nicht.
Jetzt gibt es 2 möglichkeiten entweder die neue Wippe von Cyclecraft ordern, oder die Trunie im Gewinde anpassen, was ja bekanntlich für nen Werkzeugmacher kein Problem ist


----------



## Flugrost (12. September 2004)

Und wenn schon, sollen die beiden hübschen russischen Püppchen heimkriechen... der Versuch wärs wert jewesen. Das Taschengeld bekommense trotzdem  .


Ps. Ich sehe schon, Nobs hat verstanden!
Bye A.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (14. September 2004)

melde mal gaaaanz vorsichtig und unter allen denkbaren vorbehalten PRINZIPIELLES interesse an der vogesentour an - hängt aber von einigen, für mich im moment noch kaum abwägbaren faktoren ab...    später mehr!

ansonsten: yep, mich gibt´s noch und mein bike auch (und ganz ohne wippenden hinterbau, weil konstruktionsbedingt nicht möglich   ) ...
doch bevor ich mir hier feinde mache und andere diese steilvorlage elegant aufnehmen sag ich lieber adieu et routes avec plaisirs oder so... (die frankophonen mögen mir verzeihen und zu gute halten, ich habe mich bemüht  )

glückliche pfade 

daniel


----------



## nils (14. September 2004)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten: yep, mich gibt´s noch und mein bike auch (und ganz ohne wippenden hinterbau, weil konstruktionsbedingt nicht möglich   ) ...
> 
> glückliche pfade
> 
> daniel



Du hast ja auch einen wahnsinnig langen Vorbau dran. Selbst wenn der Hinterbau wippen würde, du würdest das gar nicht mitbekommen, da er viel zu weit weg ist... 

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn`s übers WE geht wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


Wie sehen eigentlich deine Planungen inzwischen aus, könnte ich bei dir mitfahren oder hat Armin den Platz schon belegt? Weil meine Frau unser Auto in Beschlag genommen hat bin ich auto-los.  
Nächstes WE werde ich mal wieder mit den alten Männern fahren.   
Weitere Vorbesprechungen könnten wir dann nur noch im Critisize abhalten.   

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (15. September 2004)

d`Armin hat schon verstärktes Interesse angemeldet. Evtl. können wir dich aber auf den Dachgepäcktäger schnallen und dein Fahrrad können wir an eine Schnur binden und hinterherschleifen. Irgendwie wird`s schon gehn.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. September 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ja auch einen wahnsinnig langen Vorbau dran. Selbst wenn der Hinterbau wippen würde, du würdest das gar nicht mitbekommen, da er viel zu weit weg ist...
> 
> Gruß, Nils.





...mit irgendwas muss man(n) ja eindruck schinden!  ich sag nur: kompetenz durch ausstrahlung... (wo hab ich das nur her?  )


----------



## nobs (15. September 2004)

> ansonsten: yep, mich gibt´s noch und mein bike auch (und ganz ohne wippenden hinterbau, weil konstruktionsbedingt nicht möglich  ) ...
> doch bevor ich mir hier feinde mache und andere diese steilvorlage elegant aufnehmen sag ich lieber adieu et routes avec plaisirs oder so... (die frankophonen mögen mir verzeihen und zu gute halten, ich habe mich bemüht )



ja ja wer den schaden hat...
jetzt ist der Wipperei ja auch einhalt geboten, aberrrrrrrrr jetzt hat sich noch die Nabe verabschiedet, hab sie gestern zerlegt zum Glück ist aber nur ein Lager hin die innere lagerschale ist gar nicht mehr da zumindest da wo sie sein sollte ist sie nicht mehr, und vier kugeln hab ich noch zählen können der Rest hat sich sozusagen in Luft aufgelöst. Morgen werden aber die neuen Lager angeliefert ( wieder mal ein Vorteil vom Formenbau Bestellformular her und ...) also bis zum Wochenende werde ich den Bock wieder Fitt haben und dann mal wieder eine schöne Schleife drehen


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. September 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja wer den schaden hat...
> jetzt ist der Wipperei ja auch einhalt geboten, aberrrrrrrrr jetzt hat sich noch die Nabe verabschiedet, hab sie gestern zerlegt zum Glück ist aber nur ein Lager hin die innere lagerschale ist gar nicht mehr da zumindest da wo sie sein sollte ist sie nicht mehr, und vier kugeln hab ich noch zählen können der Rest hat sich sozusagen in Luft aufgelöst. Morgen werden aber die neuen Lager angeliefert ( wieder mal ein Vorteil vom Formenbau Bestellformular her und ...) also bis zum Wochenende werde ich den Bock wieder Fitt haben und dann mal wieder eine schöne Schleife drehen




du, nobs, sag mal: wieso hast du dir nicht schon längst ein bike selbst gebaut?   oder mir eines??  würde sogar nen wippenden hinterbau in kauf nehmen!


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja wer den schaden hat...
> jetzt ist der Wipperei ja auch einhalt geboten, aberrrrrrrrr jetzt hat sich noch die Nabe verabschiedet, hab sie gestern zerlegt zum Glück ist aber nur ein Lager hin die innere lagerschale ist gar nicht mehr da zumindest da wo sie sein sollte ist sie nicht mehr, und vier kugeln hab ich noch zählen können der Rest hat sich sozusagen in Luft aufgelöst.



So was passiert auch gerne mal *während* einer Vogesen-Tour (_in memoriam Magura COMP_ )


----------



## nobs (18. September 2004)

jo jetzt gehts wieder morgen mal ne Runde drehn   
hab drei Lager tauschen müssen in der Nabe, das Rollenlager war noch ok.
den Dämpfer hab ich am Lockouthebel ein Wenig kürzen müssen damit er nicht den Reifen berührt wenn ich voll durchschlage wäre das der Fall gewesen, jetzt aber keine gefahr mehr.

Also von mir aus können wir in der nächsten Woche die Tour starten ich und mein bike sind Fit    freu mich schon auf die schönen Trails 
so long nobs


----------



## bergling (20. September 2004)

Hallo!
Leider steht meine Teilnahme am Wo-Ende ein bisschen auf der Kippe:
Ich kann mich vor Arbeit und Praktika zur Zeit kaum retten, es kommt darauf an, ob ich es schaff, bis zum Wo-Ende eine Hausarbeit fertigzustellen, die schon seit dem 15. überfällig ist...
 

Nun gleich wieder ran an den schreibtisch  

Gruss, Philipp


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Weil meine Frau unser Auto in Beschlag genommen hat bin ich auto-los.


Die Lage hat sich inzwischen entspannt, meine Frau fährt mit dem Zug, isch abe nun eine Auto.  

@Froschel: Sollen wir extrem Kostensparing und Umweltschoning machen und uns kuschelig zu dritt in dein Auto quetschen (ging mit Schwarzspecht auch schon) oder soll ich lieber selbst fahren. Vielleicht will ja sonst noch jemand mit?  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Froschel (22. September 2004)

Extream Umweltschouning find ich geilo, evtl. fährt der Armin mit seiner Mühle und packt ne Dachbox oben drauf. Den können wir dann randvoll mit Bier füllen(die Dachbox, nicht den Armin). 
Wann passt es dir denn zweckts Abfahrt und so weiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (22. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Extream Umweltschouning find ich geilo, evtl. fährt der Armin mit seiner Mühle und packt ne Dachbox oben drauf. Den können wir dann randvoll mit Bier füllen(die Dachbox, nicht den Armin).
> Wann passt es dir denn zweckts Abfahrt und so weiter....



Uiii!
Das sieht ja nach Spass aus...

Kommt am besten nach der Tour zum "Ride To The Lake", dann können wir weiter feiern.


----------



## Flugrost (22. September 2004)

In der Dachbox kann dann bequem einer von Euch liegen damit das Bier im Auto is.
Abflug gg. 1700ab K`he? 
Hat wer ein Zelt. (für Euch- ich leg mich vma ins Auto)


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Abflug gg. 1700ab K`he?


Sagen wir 17:30, dann kann ich noch 30min packen.


			
				Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wer ein Zelt.


Zelt kann ich mitbringen, das liegt noch von PdS gepackt da.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (24. September 2004)

* *



*Gérardmer* (750 - 1150m) 








*Station de référence : **Markstein Crete *(1184m)
Mis à jour le 24/09/2004 à 08h30
*Prévisions pour le : *samedi à 02h 
*Soleil : *Lever 07h23 - Coucher 19h25 (Heures locales)
*Température : *mini 2° / maxi 4° http://www.meteofrance.com/FR/montagne/prevStation.jsp?LIEUID=SKI0788001# 
*Direction du vent* Ouest 
*Vitesse du vent* (km/h) 20
*Temps sensible* 


*Température (°C)* 4°


----------



## Waldgeist (24. September 2004)

Schneeketten oder Spikes mitnehmen


----------



## Froschel (24. September 2004)

ich will ja nicht grade den Schwanz einziehen, aaaber wie sieht es denn bei den Herren aus wenn wir unsere Ausfahrt auf nächstes Wochenende verlegen, da fängt doch der goldene Oktober an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ja nicht grade den Schwanz einziehen, aaaber ...


Sorry, näxte Woche habe ich keine Zeit für eine ausgedehnte Tour.  
Natürlich ist's bei weniger Regen schöner zu fahren.  Ich schlage vor, in einer Auberge zu übernachten, damit man die Klamotten abends trocknen kann.
Außerdem kann ich hier gerade ein Stück blauen Himmel sehen, sooo schlecht soll's laut Wetter.com doch gar nicht werden.

Was meinen die Süd-Teilnehmer (nils, nobs, bergling?) und die anderen Nord-Teilnehmer (Flugrost)?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (24. September 2004)

bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, die Oktober-WE sind schon voll verplant :-(

Wenn man die Wettervorhersage in Gerardmer anschaut siehts gleich schlechter aus als in Munster - zudem biken wir oben am Col de la Schlucht bis auf 1135 Hm.


.....


----------



## Flugrost (24. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage vor, in einer Auberge zu übernachten, damit man die Klamotten abends trocknen kann.


Ich schlage vor, das vor Ort zu entscheiden.


			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kann ich hier gerade ein Stück blauen Himmel sehen, sooo schlecht soll's doch gar nicht werden.


Das Wetter wird deshalb genial, weil wir das so wollen!


----------



## Don Stefano (24. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter wird deshalb genial, weil wir das so wollen!


Hier scheint gerade mächtig die Sonne. Ich glaub' ich geh' heute nachmittag noch ins Schwimmbad.


----------



## Don Stefano (24. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir 17:30, dann kann ich noch 30min packen.


Ich kann doch schon früher, weil ich heute nix zu tun hab' 
Also, ich bin bis 1500 im Schwimmbad, danach für einen frühen Start ins Wochenende bereit  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## marc (24. September 2004)

...da wünsch ich Euch mal etwas besser Wetter als letzten Sonntag bei uns  






Aber Samstag war dafür top 







Gruß Marc   (Bis 17.10)


----------



## Froschel (24. September 2004)

Ja, das Wetter sieht doch jetzt schon viel besser aus   
Also Sonnencrem nicht vergessen.
Gezeltet wird aber auf jeden Fall, auch wenn`s Schweine hagelt.
@Anfänger: ist dein Zelt auch dicht ???!!!!
      sollen wir dich abholen oder willst du hier vorbeikommen




Ai wird des luschtig........





-


----------



## fez (24. September 2004)

gibts auf dem Zeltplatz einen Aufenthaltsraum um trocken die Bierchen zu zischen (dort hab ich das Endspiel der Fussbal-EM gesehen )

Also hoffen wir das Beste lieber Leser

PS @ Marc: geiles Bild (das im im Regen) ))


----------



## Don Stefano (24. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ist dein Zelt auch dicht ???!!!!


Bist du noch ganz dicht?   
Du willst doch nicht behaupten, Herr Albrecht könnte keine Zelte bauen?  




Ja klaaar, alles Wasser, was bisher reingelaufen ist, kam auch wieder raus.   


			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> sollen wir dich abholen oder willst du hier vorbeikommen


Ich würde lieber abgeholt werden, dann muss ich das ganze Zeug nicht zweimal umladen. Ich werde Herrn Flugrost umgehend telefonisch kontaktieren.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (24. September 2004)

was für eine Runde wollen wir eigentlich S onntag fahren ? Hast Du Deine Karte gefunden Bernhard ? Hast Du eine Idee Nils ?


 vom Wooly-Nachwuchs - sollte bald soweit sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (24. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> was für eine Runde wollen wir eigentlich S onntag fahren ? Hast Du Deine Karte gefunden Bernhard ? Hast Du eine Idee Nils ?
> 
> 
> vom Wooly-Nachwuchs - sollte bald soweit sein !



1. keine Ahnung, einfach drauf los.
2. hab ja noch gar nicht danach geschaut.


----------



## Wooly (24. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> vom Wooly-Nachwuchs - sollte bald soweit sein !



jupp .. so wie es aussieht werde ich am Wochenende im Kreissal schwitzen ...


----------



## grobis (24. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> jupp .. so wie es aussieht werde ich am Wochenende im Kreissal schwitzen ...



na zumindest regnet es im kreissaal nicht. das hat auch was....

gruss grobis


----------



## weissbierbiker (24. September 2004)

vieleicht darfste ja ne rolle aufstellen


----------



## nobs (24. September 2004)

Hi, wie es aussieht erde ich dann doch nicht bei der so lang schon geplanten Reise in die vogesen teilnehmen können denn seit mitte der Woche plage ich mich jetzt mit ner saftigen Erkältung rum.
Trotz viel Schwitz und viel Schlaf nicht die Wirkliche Heilung ich glaube kaum (aber hoffe immer noch) das ich bis zum Sonntag wieder der Fit bin    diesmal ist's mir echt nicht vergönnt erst das Bike das son ärger macht jezt noch das.
Wünsch euch viel viel Spass


----------



## Triple F (25. September 2004)

Gute Besserung, nobs!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. September 2004)

Ja, was denn! Keine Fotos, kein Bericht! Oder ist das Vorhaben ins Waser gefallen ?


----------



## fez (27. September 2004)

aus dem Vorhaben wurde Realität. Spitzenmässige Trails , geniale Landschaft, sogar das Wetter war Nachmittags ok.
Sobald ich Zeit habe kommen meine Bildchen und ein Bericht. Vielleicht kann Stefan schon früher schiessen...


----------



## marc (27. September 2004)

...wo seid ihr rumgedüst? Col de la Schlucht? Lac Vert?   ...und mein Regenfoto ist noch zu toppen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (27. September 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, was denn! Keine Fotos, kein Bericht!


Gemach, Gemach!
Die Fotos wollen alle in höchster Auflösung hochgeladen werden, damit euch keine Details vorenthalten werden. Leider habe ich auf dem Büro-PC kein Photoshop, also gibt's die Bilder erstmal unbearbeitet. Die Landkarte habe ich auch grad nicht zur Hand, also gibts auch keine Tourenbeschreibung.

Soviel aber mal vorweg: Es hat trotz des unkooperativen Wetters eine Menge Spaß gemacht und alle sind wieder heil und völlig unverletzt zu Hause angelangt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (27. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> aus dem Vorhaben wurde Realität. Spitzenmässige Trails , geniale Landschaft, sogar das Wetter war Nachmittags ok.



schluchtz jammer heul ... freut mich für euch ... wir warten immer noch, so langsam werde ich zum Hirsch ....


----------



## Don Stefano (27. September 2004)

Sodele, jetzt sind die Bilder oben.
Hier kommt der Bericht (technische Daten und genaue Streckenbeschreibung folgen später):

Am Freitag nachmittag hab' ich schnell noch eine Landkarte und Bikehose gekauft und mich anschließend mit Armin bei Bernhard getroffen. Drei komplette Bikes, Zelt und Schlafsäcke waren schnell im Auto verstaut und auf ging es ...


... zum Velodrom, wo wir die Exponate begutachteten und sich Armin auch noch schnell eine neue Hose kaufte. Dann fuhren wir endlich los ...


... zum Supermarkt. Genügend Nahrungsmittel in Form von schwarzwälder Bier waren gleich in den Einkaufswagen eingeladen und wurden nach einer kurzen Umräumaktion kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit auch noch in Armins PKW gepackt. Weil wir bisher noch kein Abendessen zu uns nehmen konnten, tranken wir erst mal ein paar Bier. Auf der Fahrt zum Col de la Schlucht ließen wir die leicht bekleideten Damen kaltherzig am Straßenrand von Colmar stehen, was sich im nachinein als Fehler herausstellen sollte, denn die Nacht wurde noch kälter.

Der Weg nach Gerardmer führte uns leider nicht zum Campingplatz und wir entschieden uns zur Umkehr, um die Straße Richtung le Hoheneck zu probieren -  auch nix, also wieder zurück und die Abzweigung nach Longemer gesucht. Die war gesperrt, also runter Richtung Gerardmer und von der anderen Seite hoch. Es war wie verhext, der gesuchte Campingplatz blieb im Nebel versteckt. Kurzerhand bauten wir das Zelt auf einer Wiese neben der Straße auf und wachten am nächsten Morgen gegen halb 11 in einer Straßenkehre wieder auf.




Kaum waren wir aufgestanden und ein paar hundert Höhenmeter den Berg runtergefahren, fanden wir den Campingplatz. Zunächst mussten wir aber mal Frühstücken. Das taten wir am wunderschönen Seeufer:




Nach einem kurzen Einkauf im Supermarkt von Gerardmer fuhren wir zurück zum Campingplatz, bauten das Zelt wieder auf und sattelten am frühen Nachmittag die Räder. Auf der Karte war gleich eine schöne Einstiegstour gefunden, die uns ohne große Umwege in das Trailparadies der Vogesen führen sollte. Der Anstieg war etwas beschwerlich und nicht überall fahrbar. Hier eine befahrbare Stelle:




Der Wald entschädigte uns mit derartigen Impressionen:




Der nette kleine Weg am Berghang entlang entpuppte sich leider als größtenteils unfahrbar, gespickt mit klettersteigähnlichen Passagen, an denen Eisenstangen und Stahlseile den Absturz in die Tiefe verhinderten. Der alpine Charakter und die regennassen Steine ließen uns die eine oder andere Trialeinlage verkneifen, wodurch es uns gelang diese schwierige Sektion zu meistern und unbeschadet wieder zum Campingplatz zurückzukehren. Bald stieß fez zu uns und gemeinsam fuhren wir ein weiteres mal nach Gerardmer, diesmal zum Abendessen. Im Anschluss gabs auf dem Campingplatz noch ein Bierchen, wobei wir es nicht schafften, die Vorräte im gleichen Maße zu dezimieren, wie am Vorabend, was auch an meiner Zurückhaltung gelegen haben kann.

Als wir am nächsten Morgen gerade beim Frühstücken waren, traf Nils als einziger Vertreter der Süd-Fraktion zu uns, da der Rest unpässlich (nobs) oder verhindert (bergling) war. Eine neue Strecke war schnell ausbaldowert und flugs wurde alles eingeräumt, le Hoheneck angesteuert und die Räder wieder ausgepackt. Hier begrüßte uns eisige Kälte, schier undurchdringlicher Nebel und eine Horde bemitleidenswerter Motorradfahrer, die es nur mit Mühe und unter größtem Einsatz enormer Mengen wertvoller fossiler Brennstoffe schafften, ihre Motoren auf Betriebstemperatur zu bekommen. Dies gelang uns hingegen ohne Probleme, denn wir hatten vor die Abfahrt noch ein, zwei (oder mehr?) Serpentinen den Berg hoch zu bewältigen.

Dank des dichten Nebels kam auf dem folgenden Trail am Randes des Abgrunds keine Höhenangst auf und wir konnten ihn unterbrochen von einigen Durchquerungen der Kuhgatter unbeschwert genießen. Als der Trail von der Weide in den Wald überging, verzog sich der Nebel und die Sicht wurde wieder besser, leider war es auch etwas dunkler:




Die Strecke war fast durchgängig befahrbar, auch wenn ich an einigen Schlüsselstellen kurz getragen habe. Hier sind die Trial-Spezialisten Nils (mit thielschem Verzerrungsfilter)




und Bernhard (leider ist das Rad auf dem Bild nur wenig abgehoben) beim Umsetzen des Hinterrades in einer engen Kehre zu sehen:




Er wäre in einigen Abschniten ohne die Feuchtigkeit sicher weniger Anspruchsvoll gewesen, eine Benotung nach der IBC-Bewertungsskala überlasse ich gerne dem fez.

Nach der faszinierenden Abfahrt durften wir die talwärts gefahrenen Höhenmeter wieder hochstrampeln, was uns durch die kluge Routenwahl über eine Forstautobahn nicht wirklich vor ein Problem stellte. Nils musste uns an dieser Stelle verlassen, da er schnell wieder nach Hause wollte.

Wir Nordlichter kehrten kurz vor der Rückkehr zum le Hoheneck noch in einer typisch elsässischen Berghütte ein:




Die technischen Daten und grobe Orientierungsangaben gibts später. Genaue Angaben zur gefahrenen Strecke gibts evtl. persönlich an einem Folgetermin im nächsten Jahr oder gegen Überweisung eines geringen Betrags auf mein Konto  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## nobs (27. September 2004)

Hi Leute, 
schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder. Es freut mich das ihr noch einigermaßen Wetter hattet und das doch wenigstens ein Freiburger an der Tour teilgenomen hat. Leider ist mein Zustand immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend, denn immer läuft das Näschen aber das wird schon wieder.
Nun bei der nächsten Tour werden die Sterne bestimmt günstiger stehen. so long bis bald. Grüßle


----------



## fez (27. September 2004)

Kabel im Geschäft vergessen - nix mit Bildern :-(

Gruss Frank


----------



## Don Stefano (27. September 2004)

Hallo, ich bin's nochmal.

Hier sind die Tourdaten
Samstag: Camping la Vologne - Lac de Retournemer - Col de Faignes (blauer Kreis) - Richtung Süden (weisses X) - Richtung Westen (roter Kringel) - Richtung Norden, dann Nord-Westen bis Lac de Lispach (roter Kringel) - Richtung Norden (blauer Kringel) - Abri (blaues Dreieck) - la Butte Bilon (blaues Dreieck) - Camping la Vologne (D67a)

Sonntag: Le Hohneck - Spitzkoepfle (gelbes Kreuz) -  Tagweidle (gelbes Kreuz)  - Kastelbergwald (gelbes Kreuz) - Lac d'Altenweiher (gelbes Kreuz) - Kolbenwasen (gelbes Kreuz oder gelber Kreis?) - Steinwasen (Forstweg) - Rothenbachkopf (roter Kreis) - Le Hohneck (D430)

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (27. September 2004)

Ganz hervorragender Bericht !!! ich bin stolz Jungs, habt mal wieder gezeigt wer die wirklich coolen Säue sind ...


----------



## lelebebbel (28. September 2004)

> Es war wie verhext, der gesuchte Campingplatz blieb im Nebel versteckt.


hättet ihr mal mich gefragt  den campingplatz kenn ich - da war ich im frühsommer mal mitn motorrad! (sollte es an beiden seen einen campingplatz geben, könnte es auch der andere gewesen sein. allerdings sah es da schon so aus wie auf dem bild)


----------



## specialist (28. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz hervorragender Bericht !!! ich bin stolz Jungs, habt mal wieder gezeigt wer die wirklich coolen Säue sind ...



Oh Mann, genau- ihr seit die coolsten  . beim nächsten mal nehmt ihr mich hoffentlich mit!?


----------



## eL (28. September 2004)

respekt an die Schmerzfreien Kantenklatscher sich bei solch arg schlechten wetter im zelt zu verlustigen und dann bei den galliern nach wegen zu suchen wie die trüffelsäue!!!!
wenn es mal kuschelig warm ist ,also im sommer , würd ich mir das auch mal antuen. Bis dahin kann ich auch richtig kantenklatschen   

weitermachen

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (28. September 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> den campingplatz kenn ich - da war ich im frühsommer mal mitn motorrad! (sollte es an beiden seen einen campingplatz geben, könnte es auch der andere gewesen sein. allerdings sah es da schon so aus wie auf dem bild)


Am Lac de Longemer gibt es 6-7 Campingplätze 
Falls du wirklich am gleichen Campingplatz wie auf dem ersten Bild warst, der liegt in den Bergen, gemütlich in einer Straßenkehre (ca. 1000m ü.N.N), kurz vor Le Hohneck.
Der Camping La Vologne liegt zwischen dem Lac de Longemer und dem Lac de Retournemer an der D67, falls ihn mal wieder jemand suchen sollte.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## grobis (28. September 2004)

respekt, bei dem wetter!
das machen die gallier im süden absichtlich, wenn die nordbadner kommen   

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (28. September 2004)

Sonntags beim Frühstück. Leider mussten wir den Platz an der frischen Luft wegen einer Übermacht hektischer Mückchen fluchtartig räumen und das weitere Mahl im weissen Wal einnehmen.






Start am Hohneck und erstmal gings direkt am Abgrund entlang - der aber gnädigerweise vom Nebel verdeckt war. Nils hat seinen Spass und Anuk sauste wie von einer Mischung 1/3 Speed und 2/3 Amphetamine getrieben durch die Gegend.






Ein höllisch genialer Trail folgte dem anderen...











Armin im Urwald








Was ich besonders genial fand - der Trail ging ewig so weiter, im Endeffekt waren es 550 Hm (!!!!) superklasse Trails. Hier ein Päuschen







Diese 3 Schisser sollen ruhig herkommen )







Nils fährt als erster eine knifflige eiertötende Stelle

Bernhard ist für mich zu schnell unten, Stefan macht die Stelle auch sauber







Und ich auch - aber mit Schlag in die Eingeweide beim ersten Versuch






Higlight des Tages war auch die Einkehr in der Ferme Steinwasen wo es mir zu Armins Leidwesen nicht gelang den hübschen Hxxxxxx der Bedienung auf Pixelzelluloid zu bannen . Die Suppe war aber trotzdem super - auch wenn sie uns nur nach Aufbringung aller Überredungskünste serviert wurde.

Ausblick von der Ferme


----------



## marc (28. September 2004)

Nette Bilder. Der Trail sieht ähnlich aus wie der vom Col de la Schlucht runter.
Aber sieht ja eh alles gleich aus    Wo seid ihr vom Hohneck runter gefahren?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Don Stefano (28. September 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wo seid ihr vom Hohneck runter gefahren?


Schau mal hier.  
Wenn du eine Karte hast, kannst du damit die genaue Strecke nachvollziehen. Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es nach dem Lac d'Altenweiher der gelbe Kreis war, den wir gefahren sind. Das war der Teil mit den vielen Serpentinen. Die andere Strecke müsste wesentlich steiler (weil kürzer) sein.

Hier noch ein nettes Bild vom Lac d'Altenweiher, kurz nachdem der herrliche Regenbogen verschwunden ist 




Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## marc (29. September 2004)

OK. Dann seid ihr eher westlich abgefahren. Karte hab ich leider keine.
Hab noch nix g´scheites gefunden. Hast Du da nen Tipp?
Was mich auch noch interessieren würde falls Du es weißt: Wie ist das in Frankreich / Elsaß mit der Wegbreite geregelt? Am Samstag hat uns so ein "Möchtegernförster-Touri" auf nicht grad nette Art hingewiesen daß Hohneck ein Naturschutzgebiet sei und Biken verboten (auf den schmalen Wegen). Sind dann kurz abgestiegen, kurz   und dann weitergefahren...
Allerdings möcht ich mich nicht mit der gallischen Executive herumschlagen müssen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (29. September 2004)

nee, östlich, wir konnten unsere Pferde schon fast im Rhein tränken...

Diesmal trafen wir keinen einzigen Menschen auf dem Trail - also auch keine Diskussionen. Letztes Mal war Hochbetrieb - und bis auf einen (deutschen!) Meckerer waren alle (Franzosen...) freundlich und haben bei besonders gelungenen Abgängen über den Lenker applaudiert.

Generell dürfte es natürlich in Frankreich im Naturschutzgebiet auch verboten sein mit dem VTT zu fahren. Aber die Franzosen sehen das alles nicht besonders eng


----------



## marc (29. September 2004)

Ah, ok. Stimmt da war ein See unterhalb...ich erinnere mich dunkel. Ich war soo fertig daß ich nur noch verschwommene Bilder vor Augen hab. Mir wird als erst bei der Abfahrt   wieder klar vor Augen   

Wegen 17.10. Ist zwar noch Zeit und der falsche Fred. Aber wann und wo, Django  

Gruß Marc


----------



## nils (1. Oktober 2004)

So, dann will ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort melden.

Danke skuehnen und fez für die Bilder und den Bericht. War eine sehr nette Runde! Das Stück ab der Ferme, bei dem ich mich dann abgesetzt hab, war aber nicht mehr so der Brüller, bei deutlichem Wind und Nebel hing ich noch fast eine Stunde auf dem Rad und hab mir dann doch mal wieder ab und zu die Sinnfrage gestellt    Als ich dann aber wieder trocken im warmen Auto saß, viel es mir auch gleich wieder ein. Die Trails in den Vogesen sind einfach nur hübsch 

Die Vogesen haben mich nicht zum letzten mal gesehen


----------

